
Tonga (Bridge Authority) Permanent Shutdown Notice) – Tor Bug Tracker and Wiki - msh
https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/ticket/19690
======
brudgers
_Bridge Authorities are part of the infrastructure that lets users get around
some ISP-level blocks on the network (not, however, defeating deep packet
inspection). They 're also incorporated in the Tor code, meaning that to
remove a Bridge Authority is going to need an update._

source:
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/07/18/lucky_green_torpedos...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/07/18/lucky_green_torpedos_tors_tonga_node/)

